# How to add second power pack to ThunderJet layout



## bthomas721 (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum, but I've been a slothead for 50+ years - since 1964. Here's what's going on. My brother had a big TJ500 layout in his basement in Minneapolis. He died 12 years ago and we carefully disassembled the track, packed it up, and put it in storage. Now, my other brother and I are rebuilding the set up in Scottsdale, AZ. The idea is to do a lot of HO racing when kids are home from college in a couple months. We've evaluated and tuned all 30+ cars, and this weekend we're painting and prepping the layout board - 4' x 9'. But here's my question. How do we add a second power pack to this somewhat large layout? My brother had two power packs installed and they were connected to the track equidistantly, thus compensating for DC voltage drop. It was a nice little solution he came up with. However, we didn't sketch how the second power pack was connected to the terminal track. Is it the same as connecting the other power pack, only without the controllers? I want to increase amperage, but not voltage.

Thanks, everyone.

DesertThunderJetHead


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Do you remember if your brother had each lane wired individually to the separate power packs. Or if both lanes were connected to both power packs at their equidistant spacing?

You can reconnect them either way and get different advantages.


----------



## bthomas721 (Oct 15, 2021)

He did not have a power pack per lane. It was set up so each pack powered both lanes. That's how we want to set it up again. Thank you for asking. And, should I be looking at a regulated power supply, rather than power packs?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

That would give you better control over all and you could turn back the power as new drivers get used to the track and speed. You could also do the same with each of the power pack settings with a regulator for each as well.

The motors in your cars will not run an amperage above what they are capable of handling by design. They will though accept a higher voltage and die accordingly and faster if there is ever a short. Another important factor would be - are the cars all the same type and brand of cars that you have?

Another option would be to run one lane per power pack and to use jumpers from each power pack to an equi-distance or multi-points on each lane. You could add a power regulator here as well.

Others will be along shortly to offer you the benefits and disadvantages of both (and other) power wiring sources. My perspective is from powering for model railroading. If you search here - there are many threads covering basic track set up and wiring in general and for your specific track IIRC.

How long a track are you planning to lay down within your 4' x 9' space? 

Will there be any accessories to run off the same or either power pack?

Be sure to clean (not sand or scrub) each track segment and connection - that is more important for power continuity over any run length.


----------



## bthomas721 (Oct 15, 2021)

When we get around to adding lighting, we'll use a dedicated power source. As far as ensuring continuity, I just ordered a couple scratch pens so we can burnish the contacts before we assemble the track. I also have track cleaning supplies on the way.

So, does anyone know where I can see a schematic of how to connect a second power pack?

@Milton Fox Racing - thank you. I'm loving the input and conversation.


----------



## RPKilmer (10 mo ago)

bthomas721 said:


> When we get around to adding lighting, we'll use a dedicated power source. As far as ensuring continuity, I just ordered a couple scratch pens so we can burnish the contacts before we assemble the track. I also have track cleaning supplies on the way.
> 
> So, does anyone know where I can see a schematic of how to connect a second power pack?
> 
> @Milton Fox Racing - thank you. I'm loving the input and conversation.


I know this is old, and you must have solved this by now but... I would just wire them the same as connecting the other power pack, only without the controllers (i.e., in parallel). About amperage, this will make more amperage available, meaning the voltage will remain steadier under load. I ran a 24 foot long, 4 lane layout on one 22 volt standard Aurora power pack (the beige metal box) w/o any problem. Regulated power supplies are cool, but unnecessary for causal racing. (Dialing back the voltage for novices is a good feature though.)


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to HobbyTalk @RPKilmer


----------

